# Question about primary school Sydney



## s-tel (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello, My husband has just excepted an offer of a job in Sydney. We should be arriving around the end of November. We have four kids (9,8,6 & 4). If we go for a state school, what are the chances of getting them in for the January term start? If we live within the school catchment area do they have to 'make space' for us? I would like to get over to Oz before I start applying for schools so I can visit them myself etc but don't want to miss the boat either!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Estelle


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Estelle:

I think you need to contact the education dept. about this and they mainly decide based on your residential address. But if you are in the catchment they do have to make space at the public schools designated for that catchment. If you're interested in a specific school then contact that school and ask them if they have a map of their catchment online and then you can look at that link to make a decision on renting.







s-tel said:


> Hello, My husband has just excepted an offer of a job in Sydney. We should be arriving around the end of November. We have four kids (9,8,6 & 4). If we go for a state school, what are the chances of getting them in for the January term start? If we live within the school catchment area do they have to 'make space' for us? I would like to get over to Oz before I start applying for schools so I can visit them myself etc but don't want to miss the boat either!
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Estelle


----------



## s-tel (Sep 3, 2010)

*A bit lost! *

Thanks so much for the response. 
Having never been to Australia. I'm a bit lost to be honest. Could anyone advise on the best areas for expats and renting? Because we are a large family (4 kids)I think we will have to go a little further out to afford the rental prices. I have some family in Terrigal and my husband will be working in the north of the city. So I'm leaning more towards the north but only for these reasons. I would like to live in a area with good school choices. 
Do the majority of rental properties come unfurnished? I would prefer not to ship my whole life out because I think the placement will be for maybe two years and then we will be leaving for another international move. Oh we also have a small well trained dog who we would like to take with us. What are the chances of finding a rental that will allow a small dog? I see that most rentals advertise no pets but I'm hoping that this is because they don't want to advertise pets allowed and then have potentially multiple large pets ruining their house? What do you think?

Thanks again.

Estelle


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Try reading the STiCKY posts at the top of the forum and you'll be on track for the many questions you have. Most properties are unfurnished and I would suggest you look at areas around Hornsby as it's between the North of the city and Terrigal. Decent schools in and around those areas as well.

The dog will be an issue as many properties do not advertise as pets being allowed. You'll need to ring individual agents to find out in that case. 



s-tel said:


> Thanks so much for the response.
> Having never been to Australia. I'm a bit lost to be honest. Could anyone advise on the best areas for expats and renting? Because we are a large family (4 kids)I think we will have to go a little further out to afford the rental prices. I have some family in Terrigal and my husband will be working in the north of the city. So I'm leaning more towards the north but only for these reasons. I would like to live in a area with good school choices.
> Do the majority of rental properties come unfurnished? I would prefer not to ship my whole life out because I think the placement will be for maybe two years and then we will be leaving for another international move. Oh we also have a small well trained dog who we would like to take with us. What are the chances of finding a rental that will allow a small dog? I see that most rentals advertise no pets but I'm hoping that this is because they don't want to advertise pets allowed and then have potentially multiple large pets ruining their house? What do you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## I Know Northern Breaches (Apr 24, 2010)

s-tel said:


> Hello, My husband has just excepted an offer of a job in Sydney. We should be arriving around the end of November. We have four kids (9,8,6 & 4). If we go for a state school, what are the chances of getting them in for the January term start? If we live within the school catchment area do they have to 'make space' for us? I would like to get over to Oz before I start applying for schools so I can visit them myself etc but don't want to miss the boat either!
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Estelle


Hi there
Yes a school will have to make space for you
Some beach schools follow catchment restrictions strictly others such as in areas such as frenchs forest are less restrictive.if you are coming here on. Tempory visa such as a 457 you will have to pay for state education 4500 per child a year.some people decide to look at private schools a negotiate a price for all four. This cost lasts until you become a permanent resident.if you move in November you will still have time to see the schools and enroll.think ahead for your older ones and if you want to put them into a private high school enrol now.
Lezley Snell ( if you have more questions find me on facebook)


----------



## I Know Northern Breaches (Apr 24, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Try reading the STiCKY posts at the top of the forum and you'll be on track for the many questions you have. Most properties are unfurnished and I would suggest you look at areas around Hornsby as it's between the North of the city and Terrigal. Decent schools in and around those areas as well.
> 
> The dog will be an issue as many properties do not advertise as pets being allowed. You'll need to ring individual agents to find out in that case.


Estelle I souls suggest looking in frenchs forest belrose beacon hill Llambie heights
Check out the rental section in
Real Estate Australia - Real Estate for Sale or www.domain.com.au
Houses in this area are priced from around $700 AU a week
Very family orientated suburbs fairly close to city and beaches
Good schools and services
Speak on facebook?
Lesley snell


----------



## I Know Northern Breaches (Apr 24, 2010)

s-tel said:


> Hello, My husband has just excepted an offer of a job in Sydney. We should be arriving around the end of November. We have four kids (9,8,6 & 4). If we go for a state school, what are the chances of getting them in for the January term start? If we live within the school catchment area do they have to 'make space' for us? I would like to get over to Oz before I start applying for schools so I can visit them myself etc but don't want to miss the boat either!
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Estelle


Hi Estelle
Please take a look at my website
http;//www.northernbeachesknow-how.com.au
and join my facebook page


----------



## Evelino (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi, this is a really useful thread. I am in a similar position - husbands 457 approved and coming from UK to Sydney in January. We have two kids (10 & 4) and I've been worrying about getting them into good schools too. 

I'll have a look at rentals in the area's suggested by Lesley - thank you!

Good luck with the relocation, Estelle - keep us posted!

Ev


----------



## DarrenNash (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi All,

I am also moving to Sydney oct/nov - I have secured a 457 and will be working in CBD. We are a family of 4, daughter of 3 years and son of 2 years old.

We have been looking at the northern beaches - are there good pre-schools in the areas? 

Rent in the area seems high - is it possible to get a pool with a reasonable priced rental?

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## I Know Northern Breaches (Apr 24, 2010)

DarrenNash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also moving to Sydney oct/nov - I have secured a 457 and will be working in CBD. We are a family of 4, daughter of 3 years and son of 2 years old.
> 
> ...


Rent for a house with pool in this area is likely to be from $800 upwards in areas like frenchs forest nearer to the beach at least a 1000 plus.
Lots of good small pre schools (called Kindy here)


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

I Know Northern Breaches said:


> Rent for a house with pool in this area is likely to be from $800 upwards in areas like frenchs forest nearer to the beach at least a 1000 plus.
> Lots of good small pre schools (called Kindy here)


Now you're going to confuse them. The first year of school is called kindergarten better known as kindy. Pre- school is called pre-school.


----------



## I Know Northern Breaches (Apr 24, 2010)

Aussiejock said:


> Now you're going to confuse them. The first year of school is called kindergarten better known as kindy. Pre- school is called pre-school.


Ha yes I know it's confusing many of my clients have said the same thing .but commonly pre-school is known as Kindy.The first year of school is also Kindergarten
School usually uses the whole word..
All my kids were at pre -school here in Sydney and everyone called it Kindy
Go figure!!!!!!
Lesley Snell


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

I Know Northern Breaches said:


> Ha yes I know it's confusing many of my clients have said the same thing .but commonly pre-school is known as Kindy.The first year of school is also Kindergarten
> School usually uses the whole word..
> All my kids were at pre -school here in Sydney and everyone called it Kindy
> Go figure!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## I Know Northern Breaches (Apr 24, 2010)

Aussiejock said:


> Sorry to have to contradict you but that is not the case in my experience of 44years living in Sydney and working in Education for 42 of them. The official title is Kindergarten but the term Kindy is used most often by parents and children, where as pre-school is called just that. The reason I suspect is to differentiate between the two. That may not happen on the Northern Beaches as there appears to be a large migrant population there nowadays who, no doubt are used to calling pre-school kindergarten. How ever I think the Australian terminology is preferable as there is no confusion between the two.


I agree with you completely it's very confusing to all.
Don't agree about the migrants though .....Australians were calling pre school Kindy 20 years ago when I lived in Mosman.
Anyway at least everyone out there knows that there is confusion and we can put this one to rest.


----------

